# Double tap for door bell



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

Is it common for this do be done in the US? I'm wondering why it's allowed at all here in Canada. Square D would be ok I guess.


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

What does this mean?


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

btharmy2 said:


> What does this mean?


This is what I am talking about


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Just put a tail on them. 100% code compliant.

Siemens would be acceptable as well as it would all be under one screw and not a clamping plate.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

The_Modifier said:


> Just put a tail on them. 100% code compliant.


Yes I'm just wondering why inspectors let it slide. New home doorbells are always wired in this fashion.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

We haven't had an inspector remove the panel skin to even check to be honest. I think that they are more concerned if the faceplate screws are horizontal or vertical and if the ground is up or down on receptacles.

:shifty:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

NDC said:


> Yes I'm just wondering why inspectors let it slide. New home doorbells are always wired in this fashion.


Always? Surely some are using wire nuts and pig tails rather than "double tap" the breaker lug.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Always? Surely some are using wire nuts and pig tails rather than "double tap" the breaker lug.


Always


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am guessing because it is stranded wire and not solid. Stranded wire takes the shape of the conductor where solid does not.

Cheers

John


----------



## btharmy2 (Mar 11, 2017)

That doorbell transformer wire is so small compared with the other conductor I find it hard to believe it is making a good connection anyway. I thought you said new homes? Aren't those federal pacific breakers? Or is this just a generic picture?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

NDC said:


> Is it common for this do be done in the US? I'm wondering why it's allowed at all here in Canada. Square D would be ok I guess.


Donuts and coffee will get anything passed.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

BTW, if I want someone double tapped -- I'll contact the Sopranos.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> BTW, if I want someone double tapped -- I'll contact the Sopranos.


What do you do now that they are off the air?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

btharmy2 said:


> Aren't those federal pacific breakers?


No that's just the orange paint marking the OCP rating. Their really not all that hot. :jester::laughing:


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

personally I've only had to add a doorbell transformer a few times ; and have always used a cord to a receptacle to do so....I've thought the double tap was bad workmanship .


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

NDC said:


> Always


Speaking in absolutes like that makes you sound like telsa. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Common thing here is to put it with the service switch of the furnace. Sometimes I stand at the front door like an idiot waiting for the customer to answer the doorbell after coming back from the supply house, only to remember I've got the furnace apart and turned off.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Around here the doorbell transformer is often found in the front hall closet. Most guys will rough in an octagon box with the local lighting circuit in it, and beside that box will stub out the LV cables going to the button(s) and chime. After drywall the transformer gets mounted to the cover plate and the LV connections/splices are made right there free air. This arrangement is often above the closet door, so as not to interfere with any shelving or whatnot. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Around here the doorbell transformer is often found in the front hall closet. Most guys will rough in an octagon box with the local lighting circuit in it, and beside that box will stub out the LV cables going to the button(s) and chime. After drywall the transformer gets mounted to the cover plate and the LV connections/splices are made right there free air. This arrangement is often above the closet door, so as not to interfere with any shelving or whatnot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


That's the way I used to do it back in the 70's when I did resi work.


----------



## Haley (Oct 3, 2017)

NDC said:


> Yes I'm just wondering why inspectors let it slide. New home doorbells are always wired in this fashion.


The inspector is probably using the 25' tape rule. If all the pvc is bonded to the service you will be fine.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the term "double tap" is a misnomer used by home inspectors.

that is two conductors under one terminal, and many breaker terminals allow it. it usually tells you right on the side of the breaker how many/what size, otherwise you can look it up.

or you can do it the other way mentioned above.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I’d tap that doorbell.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

I usually mount it on top of the light in the mechanical room. If the xfmr ends up at the panel I just give it it's own breaker, never double it up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dark Knight said:


> I usually mount it on top of the light in the mechanical room. *If the xfmr ends up at the panel I just give it it's own breaker, never double it up*.


That's very honorable, never seen it done with it's own breaker in the states.

That type of added expense could blow the entire profit on some of the resi jobs down this way.

Used to seeing them hanging off the side of an octagon box.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I usually mount it on top of the light in the mechanical room. *If the xfmr ends up at the panel I just give it it's own breaker, never double it up*.
> ...


Lol. How much do you guys pay for breakers?! You are getting fleeced!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dark Knight said:


> Lol. How much do you guys pay for breakers?! You are getting fleeced!


Cost all depends on brand and how you buy.

I don't have a lot of resi in my past but couldn't think of one time I saw a trans on the panel and not on the side of a ceiling box.


----------

